# Hi Everybody!.....Bone Scan Tuesday for Me....



## 19536 (Nov 4, 2005)

Well, here goes nothing....







FINALLY got to a rheumatologist, and they want to do a bone scan to check several things (I guess). If everything there looks normal, I'll finally have my diagnosis. I've had all the other 'required' tests (before they'll say the "F" word....)No, I don't want Fibro, but if that's what this is, then I guess I have it. At least I'll have a word I can use when I'm trying to explain to someone how $hitty I feel most of the time....And one more (good) thing, hopefully I'll be able to get the RIGHT meds that might actually start to HELP me







Anyone else ever have a bone scan? Am I gonna feel really bad after? Any input would be greatly appreciated







Take Care,Torpy


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Hi Torpy..I went for a bone density test last week, but just for osteoproisis...I need 1200 mgs. calcium to stop the loss..I hope all goes well for the test. Who are you seeing? He may be the one I go to.PS I started Methrotexrate shots today. Scared to see how I feel tomorrow...


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Hi Torpy!I've never had a bone scan, so I can't say if it's uncomfortable or not. I'm hoping it's not for you!You're right, either way hopefully you'll find out something for SURE, so you can then start treating it. Sometimes, just being able to put a name on it can give such a feeling of relief!Make sure and let us know how it goes! Hey Rowe!Sorry to hear about the osteoporosis! Hope you get on ok with the shots...I know how you feel, scared to see how your body will react to this NEW enterprise. Hope it goes smoothly!!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Looked at a couple of sites and other than a few people who have an allergic reaction to the tracer or feeling them inject the tracer it seems that it isn't too bad (I've known people who had to have these post cancer treatment to check that nothing went into the bones and they never seemed to complain)They can check for a lot of things, probably want to check for arthritic conditions and they can see that with abnormalities in the scan around the joints.http://health.yahoo.com/topic/musculoskele...sl_fa_bonescans talks about both the osteoporosis kind and the kind that looks for other abnormalities. a few more links: http://www.crouse.org/info/docs/BONESCAN.html http://www.webmd.com/hw/health_guide_atoz/hw200283.aspK.K.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Hi M & M!How are we doing, Torpy?


----------



## 19536 (Nov 4, 2005)

Well, this is the second time I've had to cancel my appt. due to work. We are SO BUSY now that I don't even leave the office for lunch much anymore, let alone be gone half the day for a dr's appt.....I know I have to do it, but I guess it's just going to have to wait a little while longer







-T


----------

